# why did the Ludwigia sp. Pantanal become yallow and green ?



## yhead777 (Jun 4, 2006)

i bought a Ludwigia sp. Pantanal which was red in the aquarium shop, 
but it became yallow and green on both leaf and stem after 2 days...

why???

the Pantanal i bought 









the other Pantanal i had in the same tank

















the Syngonanthus belem in the same tank









tank info
62*40*40(cm) 100L
T8 38W*2 12 hours a day
akadama soil
30-32 degree C
2-3 co2 bubles / sec with power head + reactor
EI dose 
70% WC a week


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You'll have to provide lots of information on your tank before we can say.

For now, here is some information:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=69&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

P.S. Your second plant is a _Syngonanthus _(also in the Plant Finder).


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> You'll have to provide lots of information on your tank before we can say.
> 
> For now, here is some information:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=69&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia
> ...


Cavan is absolutely right about needing more info to make an educated guess but I am feeling a Potassium shortage is the culprit. If you've had great growth in all your plants and you've had dramatic stunting in Pantanal and Belem, for me a K shortage is usually the cause.


----------



## yhead777 (Jun 4, 2006)

Coralite said:


> .....Cavan is absolutely right about needing more info to make an educated guess......


tank info
62*40*40(cm) 100L
T8 38W*2 12 hours a day
akadama soil
30-32 degree C
2-3 co2 bubles / sec with power head + reactor 
EI dose 
70% WC a week
tds 105

that is all
i do not have other tesk kits 



Coralite said:


> but I am feeling a Potassium shortage is the culprit. If you've had great growth in all your plants and you've had dramatic stunting in Pantanal and Belem, for me a K shortage is usually the cause.


i dose EI.....KNO3+H2KPO4 2-3*week
not sure if Potassium shortage ..

all the plants in the same tank including Belem and Pantanal grow well, 
but the second one's color and is not as red as i think


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What are you adding in the way of micro nutrients (iron, other traces)? It doesn't look like the other plants in there are really short, but all forms of _L. inclinata_ do have a prodigious appetite for them.

I assume the KH is low.


----------



## yhead777 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> ..What are you adding in the way of micro nutrients (iron, other traces


i use EDTA Fe Na and horticulture trace.
the Fe is over 2ppm, 
but the trace is low than advice because it will become cloudy in the water...



Cavan Allen said:


> ...I assume the KH is low....


i guess the KH is less than 3 because the belem grows well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You can get cloudiness caused by iron in hard water, but that should not be the case for you. And iron test kits? Not worth it, IMO. Your plants will tell you. Seachem Flourish is good stuff. Go with maybe 5-6mls of that and Flourish Iron a day and see how things look then.


----------

